# Cyberbullies and rats!



## PrincessRat (Aug 22, 2012)

My friend just texted me to tell me that there was a picture of me on this girl's Facebook wall and people were commenting and making fun of it..I went and looked. It was a photo I posted earlier of me with one of my rats and they were making fun of me saying it was disgusting and how it made them wanna throw up and stuff because "rats have diseases." It really hurts..my rats are my life, and these girls are saying really mean things about me just because of what I love. I get bullied a lot, but ive never been targeted because of my rats and i want to finally stand up for myself and my rats for once but I know I shouldn't say anything rude or try to hurt them back..I'm not sure what to do. Can anyone help? 


-Rats are my life-


----------



## AttackRat (May 21, 2012)

They obviously don't understand.. think of it this way... We'll get all the ratties as they stick their noses in the air and miss out!


----------



## RubyFire (Sep 2, 2012)

I suggest, say, No matter what you say, I don't care. Rats are my life and there is no reason why you should make fun of someone cause they are different. All you are different, only you can change. Just let me live my life in peace


----------



## aripatsim (Jul 26, 2012)

Those kids are STUPID and you're obviously better than them. Domestic rats don't even have diseases (at least none that can carry on to a human) so it just goes to show how ignorant they are.

People that bully others (especially over a pet) have pathetic little lives. Just keep posting those pictures! If you want you can even set them on private so only your friends can see them.


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

Your rats love you more then anyone else will. Let them continue as they show you love they will never get


----------



## PrincessRat (Aug 22, 2012)

Thanks everyone! 


-Rats are my life-


----------



## Rinzy (Aug 29, 2012)

That only shows that they are ignorant. People will always bash what they do not understand. We should just spam their walls with cute rat pictures....like this one - how can you not love that?


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## PrincessRat (Aug 22, 2012)

Rinzy said:


> That only shows that they are ignorant. People will always bash what they do not understand. We should just spam their walls with cute rat pictures....like this one - how can you not love that?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


Oh yes!  my friend's mom didn't like rats but a couple weeks ago I showed her a whole bunch of pictures of adorable rate and today she took my friend and her little sister and they got two rats!  


-Rats are my life-


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

What I did when this happened to me was blocked the people messing with me ... if they are making fun of you they aren't worth having in your life. Plus they are ignorant and simply don't know the truth ... only sometimes is it worth informing them and in this case they seem far too childish to understand


----------



## IOVERATS (Aug 25, 2012)

OMG! Those little brats need to understand that rats have not got any transferable diseases! I would suggest keep posting the pictures and if they KEEP on writing stuff like that, then confront them about it, tell them that rats do not have any transferable diseases and that they are cleaner than the household dog, and if they don't believe you, well then they are stupid and arrogant. Just because rats were associated with the bubonic plague, does not mean that they are now vicious disease ridden pesks! What these girls have been doing to you, is called Cyberbullying (like you said) and that is an offence, tell either the Police or your school, because this was done externally (meaning outside of school) the Police CAN get involved, and if they aren't scared by that because they think your threatening, then they will have a surprise if you go to the police. If you don't want to do this, then you will seriously have to confront them and knock some sense into them, don't be mean back, because if they go to the teacher, then they won't see it like it was self defences the teachers will see it like it was all you and that you've upset these 'poor' girls. I really don't know what you should do, having never met these stupid people, but if you could only change their opinion on rats, it would change their opinion on you. I do have an idea about something you could do though  go on the Internet and find this t-shirt that I found it says 'My rats think your gross too' and wear it around them, it will show hat your strong and not scared of them , it made me laugh so much! And my cousin went through this too, it was a really upsetting time for her, but I stood up for her on the Internet and it all stopped, well on her, then they started on me, but I just said that what they were saying is worthless, and they are wasting their lives being horrible to people, so they stopped and it was quite funny, I stopped getting around 30 notifications on FaceBook, just keep strong and believe in what you think, I love rats and will soon be getting my own, at least people at my school don't do stuff like that (I don't think), but just remember you have the rat forum and we are here to help you and support you, so don't worry about all those stupid Cyber bullies, they deserve to be slapped up (but dont because it will all be turned against you). I think, when things like this happen you have to have support, otherwise you feel like your on your own. Good luck and stay strong, just remember your rats love you, no matter what  its like a saying about dogs 'They lick the boot that kicks them' just remember that, it just means they are devotingly loyal,  I love your rats (even though I've never seen them, but hey, it's impossible to show me a rat I don't like) oh and everytime that someone starts taking the mick out of my crippled, blind, hairless (due to old age), it just makes me love him more and more, sadly, he doesn't have much time left, and I feel like slapping the people that keep saying 'here comes the girl with the spastic hamster' i get sooo angry, once my friend even started being mean to them back, it was funny but yeah, love your pets and rats for what they are! No matter what! 


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## HeatherElle (Aug 16, 2012)

elliriyanna said:


> What I did when this happened to me was blocked the people messing with me ... if they are making fun of you they aren't worth having in your life. Plus they are ignorant and simply don't know the truth ... only sometimes is it worth informing them and in this case they seem far too childish to understand


This is what you need to do. You can't win an argument over the internet, you'll only add fuel to the fire. Ignore them. Their opinions don't matter and I'd say if you got them one on one at least half of them would love your little ratties but that's not even what this is about...they just feel cool picking on someone. Not worth your time, dear!


----------



## binkyhoo (Sep 28, 2008)

I agree, what ever you do do not respond to them. That is only going to make them come after you more. Just block them and ignore as much as you can. And remember there are many people who love rats and are on your side.


----------



## YellowSpork (Jul 7, 2012)

I think either don't respond at all, or get an adult involved. I know that's something no one ever wants to do, but if they don't learn their lesson then they could do this to someone else. And if they do, its something that causes some kids to attempt suicide. So in my opinion, they need to be stopped in general or someone could get seriously hurt.

But no matter what, don't listen to them. They're ignorant jerks that need to grow up. My roommate hates my rats and is always bashing them, but I just ignore him because he's too stubborn to see how amazing they are. There are people here, and in "real life" who support you, so you just have to realize that those people who don't don't matter.


----------



## Flashygrrl (Feb 8, 2012)

No sense in arguing with them it's just a waste of your time. Bullies will always be bullies...occasionally once they leave school they realize that they just plain suck. Till then, just ignore them.


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm sorry they did this to you sweetie. You do not deserve it at all. What you should do is take a picture of what they said about you. Cyber bullying is becoming an increasing wide spread thing and people are taking it more seriously. If it continues or gets worse you can get them in serious trouble and possibly even suspended.


----------



## SillydogTheGreat (Mar 27, 2012)

You should get their phone numbers and post it on 4chan, then they can get a taste of their own medicine. I hate any kind of bullies. They need to be punched in the face.


----------



## Peep (Aug 27, 2012)

That's awful  This makes me realise that i am so lucky to have people around me who think having rats is cool! XD 

Please remember that you have everyone here who supports you and as everyone else has said just ignore the bullies, the more attention you give them the more they carry on! Be proud of who you are and what you love


----------



## echoskybound (Apr 24, 2012)

It's really sad. Those people must be emotionless and pathetic. I remember seeing comments on a youtube video of someone cuddling their beloved rat. One of the commenters said "You love a rat? Your life must be sad. How can you love an animal?"

I just felt sad for that person. What an empty life they must live. They'll never know the unconditional love of a pet, the joy of going for a run with your dog, or cuddling with your cat, or playing with your rat. There are people who think that the human heart has a limited capacity for love, and that it should only be reserved for a couple important people. But the ability to expand our hearts to accommodate love for many beings, that is what makes a compassionate person.

I have no trouble expanding the capacity of my heart. I've cried just because I accidentally killed a bug.... not ashamed of it though!


----------



## ILoveMyMonsters (May 25, 2012)

People tend to bash what they don't understand. I say fight back and tell those bullies to shove their comments where the sun doesn't shine. Don't let them push you around, Princess! ;D


----------



## PrincessRat (Aug 22, 2012)

echoskybound said:


> It's really sad. Those people must be emotionless and pathetic. I remember seeing comments on a youtube video of someone cuddling their beloved rat. One of the commenters said "You love a rat? Your life must be sad. How can you love an animal?"
> 
> I just felt sad for that person. What an empty life they must live. They'll never know the unconditional love of a pet, the joy of going for a run with your dog, or cuddling with your cat, or playing with your rat. There are people who think that the human heart has a limited capacity for love, and that it should only be reserved for a couple important people. But the ability to expand our hearts to accommodate love for many beings, that is what makes a compassionate person.
> 
> I have no trouble expanding the capacity of my heart. I've cried just because I accidentally killed a bug.... not ashamed of it though!


I have cried over killing a bug before too. I'm a vegetarian also, which I get judged about a lot..but being vegetarian is becoming pretty popular in my school now so im not alone when people pick on me for that. 


-Rats are my life-


----------



## PrincessRat (Aug 22, 2012)

A lot of people are now stepping up and defending me against these girls, even though they don't really like rats either. They are telling them that it's wrong and bullying and that even though they aren't big fans of rats, no one should do that to someone. It's nice that though not everyone i know understands rats, at least some of them still have a heart. 


-Rats are my life-


----------

